# مشاريع التخرج في هندسة البترول والمناجم والفلزات



## محمد زهري الحلو (12 أغسطس 2006)

شاركونا يا إخواني بوضع مشاريع تخرجم لتعم الفائدة إن شاء الله مع كتابة اسم المشروع.

وسأكون أول المشاركين بهذا الموضوع
عنوان مشروع التخرج: Applications and Benefits of Coiled Tubing Units (CTU).:56: 

ياسيدي المشرف: بعد فترة إنتظار كبير على التحميل يقول لي "فشل تحميل الملف"!!! ما الحل لأنزال مشروع التخرج مع العلم أن الملف تقريباً 3.5 ميجابايت.


----------



## محمد حمزه (12 أغسطس 2006)

ماهو نوع الملف؟ 
تأكد من نوعه هل هو من الأنواع المسموح بها أم ماذا؟

ويمكنك تقسيمه إلى قسمين ثم تحميلهما.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (12 أغسطس 2006)

ان كان الملف وورد او pdf فممكن تحميل حتى 4.77 ميجا وان كان غير ذلك يمكنك ضغطه ومعاودة تحميله مرة اخرى


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (12 أغسطس 2006)

نعم, سأقوم بتقسيمه ثم تحميله, شكراً لكم 

أرجو المشاركة بهذه الفكرة لو سمحتم


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (14 أغسطس 2006)

المهندس البترولي: محمد زهري الحلو
مشروع التخرج: Applications and Benefits of Coiled Tubing Units


----------



## zakrea (14 أغسطس 2006)

*الشكر للمهندس/محمد زهري الحلو*

اولا السلام عليكم اتشرف بمعرفتك واتمنى ان اكون مشترك هداف فى المنتدي ويكون ان شاء الله من احسن الاقسام الهندسية اسمي محمد احمد زكريا مهندس بترول مصري الجنسية دفعة 2004 معادلة جامعة القاهرة كلية هندسة البترول اعمل فى مجال work over عايز اعرف كيفية تقسيم الملفات لتزويد القسم بما عندي كما اعتذر عن طلبي هذا ان امكن سوف ارسل اليك صورة السيرة الذاتية لعلك تجد لى فرصة عمل فى الكويت ان امكن وشكرا اخوك محمد احمد زكريا


----------



## محمد زهري الحلو (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,

بالنسبة لتقسيم الملف, قسمه عندك على هاردك إلى قسمين Part one, and part two كما فعلت أنا بمشروع تخرجي وذلك حتى تسهل عليك تنزيله في الموقع.

بالنسبة للسي في, أنا إن شاء الله سأبعت السي في بتعتي والسي في بتاعت الأخ العراقي اللي ساكن في الأردن والسي في بتاعتك إن شاء الله, هذا كما أوعدك به, وإذا استطعتم أن ترسلوها أنتم أيضاً إلى شركات السيرفيس بكون أحسن وأحسن (زيادة الخير خيرين).


----------



## لجين السمرى (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
كيف يمكننى تحميل الملفات


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (8 سبتمبر 2006)

يا ريت تزودونا بالمشاريع
مشكورين.........................


----------



## المهندس احمد نعمة (9 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مستعد لتزويدكم بمشاريع تخرج جريجي قسم هندسة النفط والمناجم جامعة بغداد 2004
مهندس البترول احمد نعمة


----------



## zakrea (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشروع تخرجي*

طبعا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اتقدم بمشروع تخرجي الى جميع زملائي مهندسي البترول واتمنى ان يكون فى اتم واكمل وجه للجميع ويكون فيه الاستفاده وده طبعا اسمى ورقم تليفوني
محمد احمد زكريا 0121905215/


----------



## zakrea (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*باقى المشروع*

حية لجميع مهندسي البترول اخوكم المهندس محمد احمد زكريا


----------



## zakrea (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*123*

وهذا باقى المشروع وهنا اخري واسف لانه المشروع ترتيبه متقطع


----------



## booooogy (9 سبتمبر 2006)

al slamo 3likom
where is the 2nd part of your project eng.Mahmoud Zohry???


----------



## zakrea (9 سبتمبر 2006)

*456*

مرحبا يا اصدقائي


----------



## mojahid (11 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد منير عمرو (16 سبتمبر 2006)

ماهى المجالات التى يعمل بها مهندس الفلزات _كلية الهندسة جامعة الازهر_0020106768500


----------



## Ahmed Rashed (20 سبتمبر 2006)

انا عندى مشروع كامل بالتحليل الاقتصادى الخاص بة عن انتاج مدرفلات الالومنيوم من البوكسيت لو فى اى حد محتاج هذا المشروع ممكن يبعتلى وانا ارفقة بالمنتدى


----------



## Ahmed Rashed (20 سبتمبر 2006)

ياريت حد يرد عليى ويقولى مهندس الفلزات ممكن يشتغل اية


----------



## محمد حمزه (23 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن يشتغل في مجالات كتير زي:
1- مجال التفتيش والإختبارات ( inspection ) كمهندس جودة " مع بعض الدورات التأهيلية "
2- مجال اللحامات كمهندس لحام " مع بعض الدورات التأهيلية "
3- مجال صناعة المعادن عموما " حديد وصلب ، ألمنيوم ، نحاس ، ......... إلخ "
4- مجال التآكل في شركات البترول
5- مجال سباكة وصب المعادن
6- مجال المعالجات الحرارية و تشكيل المعادن
........ إلخ


----------



## petrolium_engineer (28 سبتمبر 2006)

*مشاريه هندسة تكرير (أريدها)*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أخوكم أحمد صبري بكالوريوس هندسة تكرير وصناعاات بتروكيماويه..كلية هندسة البترول والتعدين با السويس ومحتاج بعض من مشااريع ...هندسة التكرير والبتروكيمياء إذا أمكن ولكم جزيييل الشكر


----------



## refiningboy (2 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (4 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكوووووورين


----------



## Ahmed Rashed (9 أكتوبر 2006)

كل عام وانتم بخير
اعرفكم بنفسى انا المهندس احمد راشد مهنس تعدين وفلزات جامعة اسيوط ونفسى اخرج اشتغل فى الكويت او الامارات ياريت اللى عندة معلومة ممكن يقولى عليها او يقولى ازاى اسافر واعمل اية علشان الاقى شغل هناك مش يبخل عليى


----------



## amroo1982 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا باشا على المشروع دا بجد كنت محتاجه


----------



## قناعة (3 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا باشا على المشروع 

هل لديك موضع عن drilling or workover 

please


----------



## iwemohamed (11 ديسمبر 2006)

cathodic protection of pipelines coming soon


----------



## esss11 (5 يناير 2007)

سلام عليكم لو سمحتم عايز مشروع عن التاكل وكيفية تصميم دائرة التاكل بالتفصيل مع تغيير البراميتر بتاعها ياريت حد يبعتلي ده لو سمحتم(corrosion(.................
mohammed elmonshed


----------



## احمد محمود ونس (6 يناير 2007)

مشروعى هو corrosion


----------



## محمد المجتبى (13 فبراير 2007)

what about the ENHANCEED OIL RECOVERY(EOR) and the specaial the apply of steam flooding ,we are ready to share information about this iteam


----------



## محمد المجتبى (13 فبراير 2007)

*الاستخلاص المدعم للنفط*

يعد الاستخلاص المدعم للنفطeor احد المواضيع التي يتوقع ان تلقى أهتماما ضخما من شركات النفط خلال المستقبل القريب 
وهي تتضمن 
الطرق الحرارية( حقن البخار والاحتراق الد اخلي )
الطرق الكيميائية
الطرق الامتزاجية
كل من لديه إهتمام يهذا الموضوع في وضع تصورلامكانية تطبيق هذه الطرق بفعالية في العالم العربي


----------



## gadoora (13 مايو 2007)

جميل جدا
وشكرا


----------



## Ahmed Gamal3 (15 مايو 2007)

لا تعليق


----------



## احمد منتصر (17 مايو 2007)

ممكن حد يكلمنى ازاى مشاريع التخرج اساسا بتتعمل انا فى اولى فلزات


----------



## رشيد الخولي (19 مايو 2007)

*تحية*

الى الزميل محمد الحلو شكرا لك على المشاركة الجميلة 
أنا صديقك رشيد الخولي أتمنى أن تكون هذه المشاركة 
بداية لمساركات أخرى مفيدة
مع أطيب التحيات


----------



## momo-petrol (13 يونيو 2007)

مش فاهمين حاجة


----------



## essam914 (14 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على مشاريعكم القيمة و ارجو لو احد عنده خلفية عن خواص البترول العربي يبعتها و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## zitunii (17 يونيو 2007)

*i need your helpe*



المهندس احمد نعمة قال:


> انا مستعد لتزويدكم بمشاريع تخرج جريجي قسم هندسة النفط والمناجم جامعة بغداد 2004
> مهندس البترول احمد نعم​dear Ahmed,
> at first how are you i hope you are find.
> i would like to ask you about *increasing flare capacity* so if you have could you send it to me.​
> ...


----------



## المهندس جلال (7 يوليو 2007)

لكم جزيل الشكر على هذه المشاريع ... و لكن هل من الممكن أن تزودونا باسماء المشاريع و ترتيب الملفات قبل التحميل


----------



## fathiref (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا انا فتحى خريج بترول السويس قسم تكرير واحب اشارك بمشروع التخرج بتاعى وهو كان فى انتاج البولى استر ( بتروكيمياء ) وده داخل تخصصى برده والمشروع بالعربى عشان محدش يستغرب لما ينزله بس المخرج عاوز كده 
http://www.mediafire.com/?e1nt43dfzg0


----------



## ريزو (7 أكتوبر 2007)

fathiref قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا انا فتحى خريج بترول السويس قسم تكرير واحب اشارك بمشروع التخرج بتاعى وهو كان فى انتاج البولى استر ( بتروكيمياء ) وده داخل تخصصى برده والمشروع بالعربى عشان محدش يستغرب لما ينزله بس المخرج عاوز كده
> http://www.mediafire.com/?e1nt43dfzg0


:61: ايوه يا عم انا عارف المخرج ده ادعلنا فلمنا ينجح والمخرج ينبسط:86: 
 وعلى فكره الرابط طلع فشنك


----------



## ريزو (7 أكتوبر 2007)

:85: المشكله انو كله بيتكلم من غير مشاريع عايزين مشاريع تكرير يااااااااااااااااااااااااااا عالم
:86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86: :86:


----------



## مهندس فلزات (30 مارس 2008)

ياريت ياجماعه لو حد عنده مشاريع Corrosion

يبقى جزاكوا الله خير


----------



## الرهينه (1 أبريل 2008)

ياريت ياجماعه لو حد عنده مشاريعwell control

يبقى جزاكوا الله خير


----------



## زروقيع (20 أبريل 2008)

الرجاء من لجيه هذا الكتاب streamline simulation theory and practice'


----------



## زروقيع (20 أبريل 2008)

'streamline simulation theory and practice'


----------



## عبدالقادر القاسم (22 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم :
بارك الله بك يا أبا زهري وأرجو تحميل القسم الثاني من مشروعك.
وفقك الله.


----------



## oskar (22 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهر التركي (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (5 يونيو 2008)

يا شباب كله عمال يتكلم علي مشاريع ولغاية دلوقتي مفيش مشروع 
واحد لقسم تعدين 
انتوا فين يا شباب تعدين


----------



## Mega_educ (21 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ... يا شباب فلزات 
 ياريت يكون لدينا هنا قائمة بأسماء الكاترة والمشايع التى تقدمها
.. ولكم منى جزيل الشكر لمن يقوم بمثل هذا المجهود










---------------------------------------------------------------------
مع العلم ان دكترة فلزات هم كالتالى:
د/ محمود عباس
د/جلال عطية
د/صباح عطيا
د/عاشور عويس
د/حامد ناجى
د/ الذكى
د/رشاد
د/سمير
د/سامى
د/عبد الخالق
د/محمد عمار
د/عبد الهادى
د/عبد الكريم

بالرجاء أفادتنا جميعا بتخصصات مشاريع كل دكتور


----------



## Mega_educ (21 فبراير 2009)

بالرجاء أفادتنا جميعا بتخصصات مشاريع كل دكتور 
د/ محمود عباس
د/جلال عطية
د/صباح عطيا
د/عاشور عويس
د/حامد ناجى
د/ الذكى
د/رشاد
د/سمير
د/سامى
د/عبد الخالق
د/محمد عمار
د/عبد الهادى
د/عبد الكريم


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (20 مارس 2009)

My graduation project in Cairo university 2001 was "Computer aided design of open pit mine - Ghorabi area - Baharia oasis - western desert - Egypt"


----------



## العمدة89 (19 يوليو 2009)

يا ربت يا اخوان ترسلون مشاريع التخرج فى هندسة النفط ويا حبذا لو كانت فى reservoir simulation


----------



## عبد الله باسل (20 يوليو 2009)

مع الشكر الجزيل للجميع على المجهود الممتميز ولدي اقتراح حول ترتيب بحوث التخرج قبل التنزيل على الملتقى


----------



## عبد النافع (21 يوليو 2009)

ياريت ياشباب فلزات حد يرفع مشروع لعيوب اللحامات وانواعها


----------



## kinghse (10 أكتوبر 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## 4807011 (3 مايو 2010)

ارجو المساعد فى اى مشروع تخرج فى هندسة مناجم


----------



## eng-sari (2 يوليو 2010)

موضوع مفيد شاكر لكل من ساهم فية


----------



## ballistic_2005 (5 يوليو 2010)

محمد زهري الحلو قال:


> المهندس البترولي: محمد زهري الحلو
> مشروع التخرج: Applications and benefits of coiled tubing units



السلام عليكم

أخى الكريم .....الموجود فقط هو الجزء الاول
أرجو رفع الجزء الثانى للاهمية القصوى واحتياجى الشديد له

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نهاية المالانهاية (26 يوليو 2010)

فكرة جمعهن حلوة الله يوفقكم ان شا الله ..


----------



## كلوفر (21 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ارجو مساعدتي في اعداد بحث مبسط عن اي منظومه سيطره نفطيه تحتوي على شرح مبسط ومخطط وبرنامج سيطره مبسط بلغه الاسمبلي للسيطره على المنظومه... ارجووووووووووو المساعده ضروري ... وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ...


----------



## khalid alhazaimeh (25 يناير 2014)

المهندس احمد نعمة قال:


> انا مستعد لتزويدكم بمشاريع تخرج جريجي قسم هندسة النفط والمناجم جامعة بغداد 2004
> مهندس البترول احمد نعمة



لو سمحت تساعدي في هذا الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## kacimo.samy (9 يوليو 2014)

محمد زهري الحلو قال:


> المهندس البترولي: محمد زهري الحلو
> مشروع التخرج: Applications and Benefits of Coiled Tubing Units



شكرا اخي ولكن انني انتظر second part ^ ^

اخوتي ننحن ندرس باللغة الفرنسية يعني جل مشاريع تخرج والمذكرات بالفرنسية من يهمه الامر استطيع ان ازوده وشكرا


----------



## alaa ragab (24 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم:
انا علاء مهندس مناجم ومحتاج مشروع تخرج في الرمال السوداء..............


----------

